# Commuting by Bike (Paths) Dubai?



## Grish068 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at living somewhere commutable to Al Manara area in Dubai. Are there any nice livable suburbs you would recommend nearby that I could use my bike to/from? We like the villa style near parks more than being super central in an apartment, but prefer to be able to be independently mobile and not need a car for every thing. Arabian Ranches looks to be more my style of area but its really hard to find any details on bike paths that are for commuters - it all looks to be "cycle paths" for people doing 60km on the weekends!

Any help would be amazing!

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't think this would be feasible in the hotter months - May to September, unless your work has bike storage and shower facilities.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Grish068 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Steve,

I know May/June - Sept its off the cards, but I'm more interested in the cycle paths for the rest of the time - does anyone know much about them?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

They are adding more bike paths all of the time, I've cycled to Dubai Creek from the Marina a couple of times, most of it on bike path down Al Soufah road or side streets that are safe. I also cycle around the Marina and into Internet City and Media City without issue and around the side roads near Al Manara as well. When there isn't a bike path there is usually a sidewalk to ride on.

I guess it will depend on where you are working? 

I ride year around by the way, but in the summer it is always about 5am and I am still sweating and hour after I am done.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Forget the Ranches. It's a housing estate and other than a small shopping centre there's nothing particularly walkable or within easy reach.

Since you are working in the Al Manara area what you want is a villa in Al Manara, Umm Suqeim or Jumeriah, particularly Umm Suqeim 1-2. You will be able to cycle using the inside streets and even the new cycle path. You have the beaches nearby. There are hundreds of cafes and restaurants and shops and a dozen large supermarkets along Al Wasl and Jumeirah Beach Road. It is really the most convenient place to live in Dubai in terms of walkability and cycling. Housing ranges from modest compound villas to large standalone villas and as there's quite a mixture you should be able to find something within your budget. I had a villa in Jumeirah for several years and that was probably the best area I ever lived in Dubai (though these days I'd focus on Umm Suqeim 1-2). 

When you arrive in Dubai, rent a car and drive around the area. You'll quickly see what I mean.


----------

